# Giant Spiders, Shootouts, and Secret Tribes



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

It begins with a small family outing that ends very, very badly....










*Adam Sellars is about to discover there are real monsters in the world.*

Life hasn't been kind to Adam lately...

In the past year he has broken up with his fiancee, barely survived a terrible car wreck, and had his brother's family vanish while he lay unconscious in the hospital. All they left behind was a frantic message on his cell phone's voice mail, and a blurry picture of a spider. Since then he has been a crippled shell going through the motions of life with nothing but the search for his brother to keep him going.

But Adam is about to discover that things can still take a turn for the worse. Much worse.

His quest for his brother has brushed up against a very dark corner of the world and something has come out of that darkness with an unholy vengeance. Something unbelievable. He can't fight it, he can't hide from it, and not even the police can protect him as his world descends into chaos.

His only hope lies in a mysterious pair of strangers who have appeared out of nowhere with an offer of aid. But this pair have their own agenda, and his survival may not be their top priority. Now Adam must keep his wits about him and learn to believe in himself again as events send him on a collision course with a monster more horrific than he ever dreamed possible.

It's available at http://www.amazon.com/Spiderstalk-ebook/dp/B00FK15LQC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1380641967&sr=1-1&keywords=spiderstalk

*"Hilliard has created an epic masterpiece with this novel, dealing with secret societies, Native American folklore, a centuries long tribal war, etc, and he just happens to add some spiders (ranging anywhere from two feet to forty plus feet!) in the mix."* - The Bonebreaker
Review http://the-bone-breaker.blogspot.com/2013/11/spiderstalk-book-review.html

*"I have so many things I want to say about SPIDERSTALK, but words cannot seem to convey just how amazing this book really is. And it is truly that: amazing. If you are familiar with my reviews, you know this is not a designation I give out very often...maybe only once or twice a year (I read a lot). But this book is worthy of that mark and so much more." *- Shattered Ravings
Review #2 http://matthewscottbaker.com/blog/2014/01/book-review-spiderstalk-by-d-nathan-hilliard/

.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Picked it up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you, Cinisajoy...and I hope you enjoy it  

And thank you Ann for the warm welcome back!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Kerbump for big spiders and killer blondes


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Bump for Freedom!

Dead Stop and Shades are free too!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

and to avoid possible confusion, Molly is the spider's name


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Spiderstalk is free on the kindle, Dec 13th and 14th


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

"I have so many things I want to say about SPIDERSTALK, but words cannot seem to convey just how amazing this book really is. And it is truly that: amazing. If you are familiar with my reviews, you know this is not a designation I give out very often&#8230;maybe only once or twice a year (I read a lot). But this book is worthy of that mark and so much more." - Shattered Ravings

http://matthewscottbaker.com/blog/2014/01/book-review-spiderstalk-by-d-nathan-hilliard/


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I hope everybody is having a great summer!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Happy September! Now the kiddos are back in school and I can start writing again!


----------

